# Interesting article on pensions



## Hawkdog (Oct 26, 2012)

http://www.newyorker.com/online/blogs/currency/2013/12/the-real-reason-for-pensions.html


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

Interesting article Hawk.
I like the last paragraph.


----------

